
The High-Flying Physics of a Plant’s Exploding Fruits - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/09/science/hairyflower-wild-petunia-seeds.html
======
gshubert17
Dwarf mistletoe, a parasite on various pine trees, use hydrostatic pressure to
expel seeds at speeds up to 60 mph. (Years ago I worked on computer models of
forest growth, health, and diseases—one of which is mistletoe.)

[http://www.apsnet.org/edcenter/intropp/lessons/miscellaneous...](http://www.apsnet.org/edcenter/intropp/lessons/miscellaneous/Pages/Dwarfmistletoes.aspx)

------
bbvnvlt
Reminds me of my favorite title for a scientific (engineering) paper ever:

Shooting Mechanisms in Nature: A Systematic Review

[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0158277)

(disclosure: I work in the same department as the authors, although not at all
involved in this work)

------
analog31
Somewhat common in the eastern US is Wisteria, which also has an exploding
seed pod.

